# Interval International Weeks Calendar



## WinniWoman (Mar 15, 2017)

Does anyone have a copy of the Interval International Weeks calendar going forward from 2017 and on? I can't seem to find one online anywhere.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 15, 2017)

What do you mean by an II weeks calendar? Do you mean TDI or the actual week numbers by date? If the latter then it does not exist. Week calendars are resort dependent so there is not one calendar through II.

If you mean TDI then they have not updated it yet. You would think such a big company would do something so basic as to move on from 2016/2017 to 2017/2018 but it is apparently too much to ask of II. They are probably regretting changing to TDI variations by year since it is too much for them to keep up with.


----------



## blr666 (Mar 15, 2017)

I responded to your post on Facebook.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 16, 2017)

I do not belong to II, but one of the resorts I own at said they go by the II weeks calendar and not the RCI weeks calendar, even though they are no longer technically a II resort. So even though it is up to each resort as to how they handle their weeks, whether or not RCI or II, there are still standard weeks calendars for the exchange companies.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 16, 2017)

blr666 said:


> I responded to your post on Facebook.




Yes- thanks. Got it. Much appreciated.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 16, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> What do you mean by an II weeks calendar? Do you mean TDI or the actual week numbers by date? If the latter then it does not exist. Week calendars are resort dependent so there is not one calendar through II.
> 
> If you mean TDI then they have not updated it yet. You would think such a big company would do something so basic as to move on from 2016/2017 to 2017/2018 but it is apparently too much to ask of II. They are probably regretting changing to TDI variations by year since it is too much for them to keep up with.



I do not know what TDI is. I was looking for a II weeks calendar by date and year, like RCI has- where it shows 10 years out. That is what I have for my other resort. I was hoping II had the same.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 16, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I do not know what TDI is. I was looking for a II weeks calendar by date and year, like RCI has- where it shows 10 years out. That is what I have for my other resort. I was hoping II had the same.



Got it. I didn't realize there was one. What are the differences between the RCI and II calendar? I thought the standard was the first check-in day of the calendar year is week 1 and then continues to week 52 or 53.


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 16, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I do not know what TDI is. I was looking for a II weeks calendar by date and year, like RCI has- where it shows 10 years out. That is what I have for my other resort. I was hoping II had the same.



TDI = Travel Demand Index

A tool used by II to show the historical seasonal demand of an area, in other words, how easy or difficult it may be to exchange into an area

FWIW, TDI is grouped only by area/region, not by individual resorts


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 16, 2017)

blr666 said:


> I responded to your post on Facebook.


Anyway to get a link to it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## blr666 (Mar 16, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/757674380968561?view=permalink&id=1226978957371432


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 16, 2017)

blr666 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/757674380968561?view=permalink&id=1226978957371432



The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## blr666 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 16, 2017)

blr666 said:


> View attachment 3474View attachment 3475View attachment 3476


Thanks.  Are the pics from a magazine?  If so, which one?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## blr666 (Mar 16, 2017)

nitemaire said:


> Thanks.  Are the pics from a magazine?  If so, which one?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


No, it is from the II Travel Planner/Resort Guide.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 16, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Got it. I didn't realize there was one. What are the differences between the RCI and II calendar? I thought the standard was the first check-in day of the calendar year is week 1 and then continues to week 52 or 53.




It is the same, yet different. I never knew this. I thought all the timeshares systems used the same weeks schedule. I just discovered this is not the case. I own an RCI/Wyndham affiliated resort (Smuggs) fixed week 30 and I own an Innseason resort (Pollard Brook) fixed week31 which used to be with II and still goes by the II calendar. I take these as back to back vacations each year and have had no issues. We drive from one resort to the other for a 2 week vacation.

But- since this year has 53 weeks, the weeks are different this year, for example. My Smuggs week 30 - Sunday check-in-falls on 7/23. I incorrectly just assumed that my Pollard Brook week 31 fell the following Sunday on 7/30. Thank goodness I happened to call the resort about something related and they told me I was scheduled to check in on 8/6- THEIR week 31 for this year!!!! The resort agreed to swap me into a unit for 7/30, but if I didn't call we would have showed up on 7/30 and not be able to check -in!

The assistant manager explained that every resort handles the weeks differently and that they are still using the II calendar from when they were affiliated with II. He said I could get a copy of it when I check in this summer in the lobby.

I looked on line on my account at the dates Pollard Brook has me booked for a few years in advance (since I own a fixed week) after this one and the dates do match up with my other week going forward as it has done in the past. But I guess I will always have to check just to make sure from now on.

But I wanted to get a copy of the II calendar as well. My RCI one is a 10 year calendar and is very helpful in planning.

You learn something new every day! Meanwhile, I still can't wrap my head around how the dates could be different in a so-called calendar year! But I am more right brained. Maybe you need to be more left brained to understand it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 16, 2017)

The dates are the same, but the tagged timeshare week numbers are different. Some developers like Marriott treat week 53 as week 53 and take it for themselves, stealing the value from the owners. Others push it forward into January where it has less demand and they get as much back as they can for the HOA. When that happens "week 1" starts later than the resort that steals the week 53. Some even allow week 52 owners to take 53 if they pay an additional maintenance fee.

Most resorts are the same most years but it always pays to find out the calendar from the resort or the specific check in day. I would not rely on a calendar from II or RCI.


----------



## npey (Oct 6, 2017)

Where are the weeks calendar located in the interval website?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2017)

multi year planning calendar here:

https://tug2.com/MarketplaceCalendar.aspx


----------



## youppi (Oct 7, 2017)

npey said:


> Where are the weeks calendar located in the interval website?


You can look at my spreadsheet (Calendar tab). 5 years are shown for RCI and II (RCI and II doesn't count weeks the same way). Years with week 53 are also shown.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8NPz0Pmm6KZZYcVsMoMIrwenxcIYwT2gD62Y/pubhtml#


----------



## npey (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you both!


----------



## cyntravel (Oct 9, 2017)

youppi said:


> You can look at my spreadsheet (Calendar tab). 5 years are shown for RCI and II (RCI and II doesn't count weeks the same way). Years with week 53 are also shown.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8NPz0Pmm6KZZYcVsMoMIrwenxcIYwT2gD62Y/pubhtml#


Hi 
I would like to say thank you to everyone who put this great information together for us here at TUG!
Cyn


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 31, 2021)

Interval International used to mail us a Travel Planner each year. It was a thick booklet showing all resorts. Near the front of the booklet I often found the Interval International weeks calendar.

Well, they stopped mailing me these booklets, I assume to save money. The last one I have is the 2018 edition. Inside is the weeks calendar for 2018-2021 (as shown in post 12 above).

So does anyone have the Interval International weeks calendar for 2022 onward? 

I did find the TUG page mentioned by Brian in post 18 above, and that shows dates for 2022. So does that TUG page match the Interval International calendar? (I seem to recall that in the past there was sometimes a small discrepancy between my resort's calendar and the Interval calendar, and that it was important to reserve weeks for deposit according to the Interval calendar rather than the resort calendar because the TDI for my deposited week might vary.)


----------



## CPNY (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ve been using the calendar in redweek since it goes out 10 years, makes me wonder, is it different than vistana? I know sometimes a Friday check in date is the week before a Saturday check in for the same week number


----------



## GetawaysRus (Aug 1, 2021)

I think you are referring to this link to the Redweek calendar:  https://www.redweek.com/calendar?year=2022

To see future years, click the dropdown where it says "Select a year."


----------

